# Software synthesizer?



## DigitalMan (Dec 8, 2008)

This seems an appropriate place to ask this. I'm not looking to create music per-se, but it's still a musical instrument I'm searching for.

After playing around with the Korg DS-10 on my DS, I realized that such a thing could solve all my audio special effects needs. So now, I'm looking for something equivalent on the PC - or perhaps better, considering the DS-10 is only one type of synth. I'd prefer it be similar to the DS-10, with knobs and switches everywhere. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2008)

Considering the DS is using an emulated downsized version of the Korg DS-10 what you are seeing is only a small portion of the whole package...the DS-10 is a fairly old piece of hardware now in comparison to a lot of the newer up to date and super powerful synths out on the market.  As for Virtual synth on the comp you have plenty of choices I have included a link to the site for you and you can browse at your leisure anytime you wish and being most of the software is free...go hard at finding the one that suites you best and have fun.

http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/cat/SOFTWARE_SYNTHESIZERS/

-shodarkhorn-


----------



## DigitalMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually, from what I understand, the DS-10 is actually an _up_sized version of the original MS-10, with two VCO's instead of one, and a Kaoss pad. The MS-10 is very old, and the DS is pretty powerful  Nonetheless, I'm certain most anything on the computer will have at least those capabilities. It's mostly the interface that concerns me, along with what sort of plugins can be added in case something is missing.

I'm also willing to put at least a little bit of money into this to get a professional package. These effects are something I'll be needing a lot - and if a sequencer is also involved, for me to eventually make my own music, that'd be nice too.


----------

